# Very loud whining



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We have a 9 weeks old puppy that's very vocal. When she wants out of her play pen, she whines loudly. What can we do to stop this? We dont want to let her out when she whines because it will reward the bad behavior. She has food and water. The play pen has plenty of room for her to move around. The play pen leads to a potty area so she can go whenever she wants. It seems like she whines when she wants our attention. Unfortunately, this is usually during the night and early morning when we are trying to sleep. During the day we try to play with her as much as possible in hope of tiring her out. We haven't gotten a full night sleep for a week now...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Where is the expen at night? That happened to us when we got Ache. She was in another bedroom by herself. I needed my sleep so I put the expen in my bedroom by my side and the behavior stopped completely. Now she sleeps all night without any problem. These babies love to see us during the night. Good luck !!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

The play pen is in the living room. We have been sleeping on the sofa in the living room hoping it will help. But the play pen is not in view of the sofa so I guess the puppy still can't see us. When we hear her whining sometimes and we come out, she sees us and starts scratching at the play pen door trying to get out.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Put the pup in a crate on top of a table right next to your bed. The pup will feel more relaxed if she can see you. If she whines, put your hand in the crate and tell her to be quiet. You can also keep a t-shirt with your smell in the crate. There are also pillows you can purchase that have a heart beat noise maker inside. I found this pillow calms new puppies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Agree, they do like to see you, and they do not like to be alone for very long periods and will be vocal about it.

I never had this problem because I've always let her sleep in bed with us, she has a little spot and keeps to herself, but I know you must be going crazy because I am the kind of person that needs sleep or else I'm a monster, lol Come to think of it, my Hav is the same way, she's pissy if she's tired, too

Good luck!
Kara


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

This morning she started whining again so I put her into a crate and put her ON the bed next to us. She calmed down a little and we thought we will finally get some sleep...but she started scratching at the crate door and kept whining again. It wasn't as bad as when she's all alone in the play pen so we are making progress. Thanks for the advices!


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 8, 2010)

Maggie howled very loudly the first week we had her. We just ignored her it was awful. She stopped completely and now never howls in her crate even when we are home and she can see us. Not that it happens often, but she's gotten so used to the idea, she's happy in there. She's probably still missing her litter mates and mom. So sad, but they do forget quickly. Hang in there!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just ignore her when she starts. You can put your hand into the crate, but don't make a fuss. Try earplugs too!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

miko said:


> The play pen is in the living room. We have been sleeping on the sofa in the living room hoping it will help. But the play pen is not in view of the sofa so I guess the puppy still can't see us. When we hear her whining sometimes and we come out, she sees us and starts scratching at the play pen door trying to get out.


I had exactly the same experience and learned this lesson the really, really hard way.

When we first got Eli, at about 11 weeks, I tried getting him to sleep downstairs. Our bedroom is upstairs. We put his crate in a large exercise pen with toys, potty pads, etc... He would cry when we left him at night and wouldn't go back to sleep after his 4 or 5 AM potty. I tried letting him "cry it out" after his early morning potty and even tried sleeping on the couch where he could see me from his expen. He still cried. After several weeks he began to wake up earlier and earlier (see my early posts on this forum) and would cry for us. Nothing we did helped. This went on for exactly one month. I was exhausted and frustrated to the point of thinking about returning him! Finally, DH said we should put his crate in our bedroom. We were both originally against this idea so I was surprised but DH could see how tired and depressed I was getting about the situation. From the first night the problem was 100% solved! Eli sleeps in a crate in our bedroom. I put him in when I go to bed, around 10 PMish, and take him out to walk him around 7 AM (or later depending on whether it's the weekend). Not a peep or sound from him all night - if only DH were so quiet! :biggrin1:

One of the biggest surprises for me early on was how much Eli wanted/needed/demanded to be in my company. I had this idea that he would be this perfectly independent dog from day one - wrong! I had to change how I was thinking and feeling about letting him into_ my _space, i.e. following me into the bathroom and bedroom and from room to room. It took _me_ awhile to adjust my actions and expectations. Fast forward three months...if he's not in the same room with me I miss him and go looking for him. His presence is a comfort not an irritation.

I know it takes time to adjust to a new puppy. Havs are such social dogs and they love to be in our company. If you can have him in the same bedroom with you, I think you'll find your problem solved. Hope this helps!


----------

